# CO Bucks



## sklobe25 (Jul 11, 2010)

--from this past week in CO. I may put in for a tag next year...


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Great Photos!


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Is that around the Cortez area?


----------



## sklobe25 (Jul 11, 2010)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> Is that around the Cortez area?


No, not too close to there


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Most of our family is from Grand Junction and Ridgway. We have a cabin near Gunnison and another one near Buena Vista. Lots of nice bucks Colorado. I will be drawing an elk and deer tag there next year. Have been building points for a good while


----------

